# Trio for clarinet, viola and piano



## Daniel

Hello all,

I want to present a work, not written long ago.

A Trio-Piece for clarinet, viola and piano. Style is tonal (of course ) a bit Romantic influenced. Here the link, I can add a pdf file with the score if you like.

Download the WMA here.

Enjoy, 
Daniel


----------



## godzillaviolist

Very refined, I like the activity of the piano part especially. Often in works with the piano and string/wind combinations, the piano is in the background playing chords, it's nice to hear a work where the piano takes a more active part.
By the way, what program do you use for your online compositions?


----------



## Daniel

Thanks, Godzilla,

Actually I couldn't write just a only-accompeigning piano part, I feel different. But so it is sometimes difficult to structure and compose the piano part.

I think you mean the link "My compositions". Well this is kind of a conversion progress from sibelius files to the "scorch"-plugin, offered by Sibelius. The plugin you can get for free and so all can view, play and print the music. To get it online the home-made site SibeliusMusic offers the service. The compositions I put there are partly quite early works of mine...

Daniel


----------



## crimson

The whole sounded a bit disjointed. There are a lot of changing ideas and situations, and they're not bad, but occasionally I got a feeling of watching a fast forward movie. I found the piano line the most enjoyable. At the beginning half the short wind phrases sounded a little out of place compared to the other instruments. I think I noticed a recap at the end, which was nice, but otherwise it felt like the piece had too many ideas in it. Or then it was just too complex for me. This piece has a lot of good, musically working ideas but the frenetic pace and the amount of material overwhelmed me. However, I think that otherwise this is a nice piece of work.


----------



## psicorp

I enjoyed the melodies a lot, and the piano.
This would sound great played with real instruments.
Very satisfying all around I'd say, with some parts more in favor of what I like obviously.


----------



## World Violist

I like it quite a bit (I play viola).

Setting that aside aside, though, it really is a nice piece. I really would like to see a score for this. The piano part sounds pretty hard, though...


----------



## altiste

*Trio for Clarinet Viola & Piano*

Here's my own contribution to the repertoire: Trio for Clarinet Viola & Piano. It's in four movements and is 16 minutes long.


----------

